# Holy Cow, deh-80prs Auto T/A Eq WORKS!



## ScottyGreen (Apr 3, 2012)

I just finished installing and setting gains etc and ran the 
auto T/A eq tune on this HU and I must admit it is pretty awesome.

_SOME_ of the things afterward had to be adjusted _slightly_ but not by a whole heck of a lot. I had to decrease a little distance on the highs a touch to make them further out onto the dash/hood area and same with the midwoofers/vocals. I also only had to pull the image left by about 2-3inches. I had to bump up the subs a bit as well because it set them terribly low and I wanted a _little_ more low punch but not too much...

But as far as general setup to get it _close_ this thing kicks butt IMO!

Given the literally thousands of variables with slopes/LR levels/time alignment it may have taken me several weeks if not months to get it sounding this good! It did a couple of things that I may have never even tried truthfully, because it went against what my gut and head told me about my hi/mid crossover points/slopes.

_*I will even go so far to say that I may be selling a nearly new mint condition audiocontrol dqs with controller soon*_... My system sounds pretty darn amazing now with only a few tweeks... Needless to say I'm pretty blown away and headed outdoors with LISTENING in mind, instead of endless tuning.

Score 1 for Pioneer!

{EDIT} I forgot to mention that I don't even notice my rear light fill is gone... don't even miss it in the slightest! Going active was _the BEST_ single decision I've made with my setup.


----------



## tulse (Mar 16, 2010)

I'm pretty happy with auto TA myself, but I just don't have much to compare it to. It certainly sounds better than not. 

What I'd really like to see, purely out of curiosity, is two sets of numbers (distances for each driver) from someone who has SOLID experience using the "only by ear" methods described on this forum compared to the auto TA from the 80prs.

I think it would be interesting to see the numbers compared b/w what someone experienced with tuning comes up with vs. the HU.


----------



## ScottyGreen (Apr 3, 2012)

Yeah that might be interesting, but as I said, I did still have to tweek here and there, but it got me to a really good starting point as is... 

*I pulled my seat forward a hair and reclined my seat a touch then put the mic over a light headband and sat _in the car_ with the mic sitting at the top of my nose facing forward in approx the same spot my ears would be... no joke! 

My neighbors probably think I'm slightly delusional... but what the hay... all in the name of audio right?!


----------



## CrossFired (Jan 24, 2008)

Ya, I've been spoiled over the last 8 years in having Pioneers, 860, 880, 800 and now an 80. I remember being blown away when i replaced my Alpine 9815 with the 860. Never went back the Alpine or any other HU brand.




ScottyGreen said:


> I just finished installing and setting gains etc and ran the
> auto T/A eq tune on this HU and I must admit it is pretty awesome.
> 
> _SOME_ of the things afterward had to be adjusted _slightly_ but not by a whole heck of a lot. I had to decrease a little distance on the highs a touch to make them further out onto the dash/hood area and same with the midwoofers/vocals. I also only had to pull the image left by about 2-3inches. I had to bump up the subs a bit as well because it set them terribly low and I wanted a _little_ more low punch but not too much...
> ...


----------



## ou812 (Oct 25, 2008)

I found the ta to be in the ballpark but the eq was not very good at all for my ears. That's what it comes down to....each persons ears. Our own perception to frequency varies. I have been running active for yrs and manually tuning is the norm but for someone kinda new to it....the 80 prs will get you in the ballpark. Sometimes hearing a different soundstage is automatically registering in the brain as OMG this is fantastic. In reality it might just sound different..granted this hu does sound incredible when dialed in but IMO not just by running the auto ta and eq. Then again it's up to the individual and if you like the sound you hear...more power to ya...enjoy.


----------



## rc10mike (Mar 27, 2008)

The Pioneer TA has always been good to me, the Auto EQ has been hit or miss..


----------



## ScottyGreen (Apr 3, 2012)

I used a PAA3 31 band analyzer to get things dialed in as far as eq goes...
May be selling that too if someone is interested?... I've accumulated a bunch 
of extra "stuff" this last month during the system change.

*FS:*
TRU Technology 90x4 amp (steel series, like new purchased from a dealer) $400 (retail $899)
Phonic PAA3 31 band analyzer (like new) $350.00 (retails $450)
Audiocontrol Dqs 31 band eq with controller (like new) $400 complete, retails $570

All items in like new condition with boxes/manuals etc and only 1 month old (except TRU amp, 2010 model, was a dealer demo board amp, but still newish condition)


----------



## lilredsammy (Feb 10, 2012)

ScottyGreen said:


> I just finished installing and setting gains etc and ran the
> auto T/A eq tune on this HU and I must admit it is pretty awesome.
> 
> _SOME_ of the things afterward had to be adjusted _slightly_ but not by a whole heck of a lot. I had to decrease a little distance on the highs a touch to make them further out onto the dash/hood area and same with the midwoofers/vocals. I also only had to pull the image left by about 2-3inches. I had to bump up the subs a bit as well because it set them terribly low and I wanted a _little_ more low punch but not too much...
> ...


Did you have trouble starting the TA feature? I just installed mine and can't get the auto TA to work. It comes up on the display but I can't select it.


----------



## thomasluke (Jun 10, 2011)

lilredsammy said:


> Did you have trouble starting the TA feature? I just installed mine and can't get the auto TA to work. It comes up on the display but I can't select it.


turn the unit off. Then press and hold the eq button to the right of the multi control. It will say stop on the screen press the cnter of the multi control and that will start the auto eq/ta. Close the door and it takes about ten mins.


----------



## lilredsammy (Feb 10, 2012)

thomasluke said:


> turn the unit off. Then press and hold the eq button to the right of the multi control. It will say stop on the screen press the cnter of the multi control and that will start the auto eq/ta. Close the door and it takes about ten mins.


Thanks! I'll give it a try.


----------



## Patriot_tech (Apr 28, 2008)

I love my 880 and plan on buying an 80 soon.


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

Just installed my 80PRS last week and already ran the Auto EQ/TA once. Results are impressive but I do have one concern:

I run only mid-woofers in the rear doors, no tweeters. I want to cross them over for midbass reinforcement but I am afraid that the 80PRS will see this as "lacking highs" and it will try to apply a ton of eq in the top range. Thoughts?


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Architect7 said:


> Just installed my 80PRS last week and already ran the Auto EQ/TA once. Results are impressive but I do have one concern:
> 
> I run only mid-woofers in the rear doors, no tweeters. I want to cross them over for midbass reinforcement but I am afraid that the 80PRS will see this as "lacking highs" and it will try to apply a ton of eq in the top range. Thoughts?


Unhook them during the auto eq process then hook them back up afterwards?


----------



## spl152db (Dec 20, 2007)

Architect7 said:


> Just installed my 80PRS last week and already ran the Auto EQ/TA once. Results are impressive but I do have one concern:
> 
> I run only mid-woofers in the rear doors, no tweeters. I want to cross them over for midbass reinforcement but I am afraid that the 80PRS will see this as "lacking highs" and it will try to apply a ton of eq in the top range. Thoughts?


Won't term align correctly. The ta made a center image but it was way left and would never go right no matter what I tried. The stage was so far off I had to give up. The auto eq was pathetic in my car as well. Sounds terrible comparatively. I'm also tuning for competition though. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ZAKOH (Nov 26, 2010)

I just installed my DEH-80PRS a few days ago. I haven't had time to play with auto-anything yet, but look forward to it. So far I have matched levels by ear, TA by ear, and configured crossovers using a recommended setting for the speakers, which are running in "network" (active) mode. The sound is definitely better compared to where I am coming from (Kenwood X994 running HAT Imagine "quasi-active" front). The goal is to eventually connect a TrueRTA setup to the aux RCA input and see if I can understand what their auto EQ does, and may be improve on it.


----------



## autokraftgt (Aug 28, 2012)

I installed my 80prs this weekend. I am currently running this hu with all factory speakers on my new truck because I am slowly buying the goods to install in the near future. 100% factory 6 speaker Dodge Ram 2500. After the auto eq, and TA, the system sounded decent. It's very clear, very crisp sounding. The TA seems to be in the ball park, but I will def be tweeking the eq a bit. It's a little too crispy for my liking, and the whole sound needs to be warmed up a bit. The low end is lacking, but it distorts pretty early so I have to keep the lower frequencies set modestly....AGAIN, factory stuff here. The background images are pretty cheesy especially the soccer ball going into the goal haha. I love the buttons, and levers...all feel high quality. The ipod/iphone navigation as super fast. I am very stoked to hear this once I get high quality stuff installed in the truck and run an active set up. Good job Pioneer


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

I always had a great starting point with pioneers auto eq. I would change the crossovers often as they were at times odd. These days I have pioneer gps DDs with the auto eq, which is much less intensive than the one in my 880, it still does a good job as as starting point, then I tweak.


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

Notloudenuf said:


> Unhook them during the auto eq process then hook them back up afterwards?


That idea worked or at least got me where I need to be. Thanks! Loving this thing, I must admit that it is one of the best I have ever heard.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Architect7 said:


> That idea worked or at least got me where I need to be. Thanks! Loving this thing, I must admit that it is one of the best I have ever heard.


Glad it worked for you!


----------



## Yepvegas (Sep 23, 2009)

Time to wake up this thread I did not see a reason to start a new one. I received my new 80PRS last night and ran the auto EQ and TA and all I can say is WOW what a difference. I have some learning to do but so far I really like how it set everything up. It did lower the sub some and I am happy with that since the mids and highs sound so good. The sub is in its way out as soon as I build an auto tuba for the trunk anyways.... so glad I did not go with the Kenwood X996. :beerchug:


----------



## lukeinla (Oct 31, 2013)

Not if you have a Miata w headrest speakers.. It muted them


----------



## MLepera (Aug 22, 2014)

I just had the DEH-80PRS installed, and ran the Auto T/A and EQ myself. I went through the menu and made sure that Auto EQ is on. Is the Auto EQ setting now the default EQ setting for the unit, or is it one of the Custom Settings?


----------



## madowz (Jan 13, 2015)

i just had the DEH 80PRS installed, and ran the auto T/A and EQ myself. But i think the auto eq set the low too much. My rear speakers is audison coaxial, my front speaker is split killtech. Any toughts?


----------



## gckless (Oct 11, 2012)

madowz said:


> i just had the DEH 80PRS installed, and ran the auto T/A and EQ myself. But i think the auto eq set the low too much. My rear speakers is audison coaxial, my front speaker is split killtech. Any toughts?


What does "set the low too much" mean? I know it almost always sets the sub level very low, just adjust that up.


----------



## madowz (Jan 13, 2015)

gckless said:


> What does "set the low too much" mean? I know it almost always sets the sub level very low, just adjust that up.


Yes it sets the sub level very low, how can i adjust that up? thank you for your help.


----------



## sqnut (Dec 24, 2009)

Manual tune > Auto tune. At the hu raise the sub gain by a few clicks.


----------



## madowz (Jan 13, 2015)

sqnut said:


> Manual tune > Auto tune. At the hu raise the sub gain by a few clicks.


How to adjust in auto eq mode?


----------



## sqnut (Dec 24, 2009)

You don't adjust in auto tune mode. Adjust when you're playing the unit normally.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Dumb question of the day....
From memory when I briefly had mine installed, I believe you could see the TA settings the auto-tune determined, but not the EQ settings I think. So I believe the unseen auto-EQ levels become your new flat baseline.

If you wish then to do say your own tuning for EQ, but agree with and want to keep the Auto TA, could you simply run the auto, then record your TA settings, then deactivate the auto-tune, re-enter your TA settings, and roll your own manual EQ?

Or would it even be easier than that by turning auto-EQ off, and maybe it even keeps your TA settings, and you can simply start EQ'ing in a Custom field?

... I've about talked myself in putting the 80PRS back in the 2-way car, pulling the Helix DSP for use in the tacoma for 3-way front-stage planned there. So trying to learn up on this unit more on things the vids and manual aren't so clear about.


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

If I remember correctly, you can adjust both the auto EQ and auto TA independently, so you can keep the auto TA and change the EQ to manual, do whatever you want, and not mess with the TA.


----------



## spl152db (Dec 20, 2007)

You get to keep the TA settings it makes, but the auto eq is on or off. You can't adjust what they did, just from where it's at. So better to not use it and just use eq1 and eq2 to make your own.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Nice! Then you can swap over to the Auto-EQ and at least audibly compare to the custom.
Ok.. That rascal is going back in because I only spent two days with it just messing without the car actually back together. Thanks!


----------



## Justang99 (Mar 1, 2017)

CrossFired said:


> Ya, I've been spoiled over the last 8 years in having Pioneers, 860, 880, 800 and now an 80. I remember being blown away when i replaced my Alpine 9815 with the 860. Never went back the Alpine or any other HU brand.


If I understand correctly, when performing the auto T/A & EQ, you leave your crossovers untouched prior to testing(ie. "pass")? I will be using Pioneers Auto T/A for the first time shortly and had assumed I needed to set crossover points prior to auto tuning(to protect tweeters from the tunings low frequencies etc)
Thanks.


----------



## dax652 (Jun 30, 2017)

One of my doubts, 
before performing the autoeq. & T/A, the LPF of the sub amplifier should go OFF or 200 hz, 
BUT what to do next?
Keep the cut at 200 hz or change it?


----------



## drop1 (Jul 26, 2015)

Change it. I can pretty much guarantee that The ta for the sub is off. The pio auto sucks for that.
Also the reason that the bass is so low is that the auto eq tries to make the sound flat . No curve. You can turn your subs up a good 6 to 10 db. You probably need to roll the highs of starting around 2khz as well.

A super quick and dirty way to set your subs ta is to play an 80hz test tone with the sub turned low like it is , set the ta of the sub the same as the speaker with the least delay and start moving the ta for the sub higher in inches until the tone sound like it's coming from your dash.


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

Yeah, the title of this thread is misleading. The auto TA/EQ on the Pioneer units has never been very good. Trust your ears because I have never had the auto tune give good results and I've run it several times on the Pioneer 880, 80, and 99 head units, neither worked well.


----------

